

3. 2. 1. Contact. The Google Contacts API has landed - hwork
http://googledataapis.blogspot.com/2008/03/3-2-1-contact-api-has-landed.html

======
simianstyle
On a side note, I used to love that magazine and was disappointed when they
changed it to "Contact Kids". I think there was also a TV show.

~~~
wallflower
> I think there was also a TV show

Yes. It was a kind-of science show. Thank you for the jaunt down memory lane.
I'm trying to play the theme song in my head now without google assistance.
"3-2-1 contact. Reason mumble everybody"

~~~
icky
3-2-1 Contact was awesome! Of course, I was 5 or 6 at the time... ;)

~~~
tipjoy
How about Square One... Mathnet! The Mystery of the Maltese Pigeon was my
favorite one. I remember it so fondly, I'm almost afraid to go find it on
YouTube.

~~~
wallflower
Mathnet! That was an afternoon staple for me. The two detectives named after
days of the week...

As a kid, I remember watching one episode where they opened a door with a
credit card(!) and I was like "Mom, do you have a credit card" - I didn't tell
her why and next thing I know after thirty minutes I shocked her by opening
our side door with the credit card. Later, I got it down to 5 seconds and they
changed the locks...

------
mk
This is weird I was just looking into this yesterday and seemed to miss them
releasing the API.

The other options I was looking at was A.) doing it ourselves. B.) using
libgmailer or some other OS API C.) using octazen.com.

The octazen approach seems to take the least amount of time, which is
important in this situation. The problem I was having with the octazen demo is
that it was breaking on gmail accounts. When I asked their tech support what
was going on they seemed to not know about the issue and asked me to try
again. I bet it doesn't work because google changed their calls when they
released the API. Now we at least have another option if we decide to go with
A or hack up B or C.

------
spif
very awesome this. We've just been working on getting our sync engine to work
with GMail, using crappy gem's and been writing specs to use their
undocumented JSON calls. Which would have been fine, but this is even better.

Looks like Google is actually doing something with their Dataportability
membership!

(BTW for those interested check out www.soocial.com our sync tool)

~~~
luccastera
just curious, what gems are you using?

~~~
spif
gmailer

------
ALee
Yay, perhaps now we'll have a better import/export tool. Or maybe a tool to
create more Xobni-like features (most frequent contacts, etc.)

------
chooseanother
"Have you ever been on a web-site that asked you for your Google username and
password... Did you think twice before giving out that information, hoping the
web-site would not use it to access your credit card information..."

I cannot say, how laughable that sounds to me.

I would never even think first about giving one website my passwort to another
website.

